# New Guy's 90 Gallon saltwater try



## Bamaguy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello
New member here. I spent my 3 day weekend taking down a 55 Cichlid tank I've had about five years and just finished setting up a 90 Gallon saltwater tank with about 40lbs of live sand, 40lbs of live rock and about 40lbs of lace rock that I hope will be live soon. I am now preparing the long wait of cycling and drooling over fish I can't yet buy. I learned my lesson on cycling the hard way back in the early 90's with a saltwater attempt. Cheap equipment, rushing on fish additions, adding Wrasses with Shrimp. I did it all. Fortunately the internet seems to have alot more info now to help out the budding aquarist so wish me luck. 
When I do add fish I was thinking about going with the following and wanted any opinions or suggestions from everyone. My lights won't support corals so it will be a fish only tank with live rock.
Yellow Tang
Christmas Wrasse
Picasso Trigger
Maroon or Tomato Clown
Hawk Fish or Coral Beauty

Do those sound compatible? Any better suggestions? Is that a full fishload or could I add more?
Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i`m not sure about the fishstock being large, but i know the tang has to go in last. 

Also, i think you`ll need a bit more live rock- just around 10lbs so you can have atleast 1lb of lr per gallon.

thats my 10 cents


----------



## Bamaguy (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been searching around and am getting more and more confused on a slightly aggresive tank. Some people tell me that a 90 Gallon tank is to small for any Triggers or Tangs and some are saying they have them in a 55 Gallon (obviously not an adult). Can someone give some idea on if I could keep the following fish together in a 90?
Yellow Tang (8 Inches)
Picasso Trigger (10 inches)
Maroon Clown (6 inches)
Ornate Wrasse (5 Inches)

1. Would that be a huge bioload?
2. Would the fish be uncomfortable?
3. And of course could I add any small fish that the above fish wouldn't eat or is that a full house?
4. Also I read that a Blue Tang gets bigger than a Yellow but can go in a smaller tank (70 gallon per Dr Foster and Smith). Can anyone explain?

Thanks, and sorry for all the questions. I just want to avoid any mistakes this time around before putting the fish in the tank.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

Most tangs require plenty of swimming space and thats why most sites have the tangs for 100+ gallons. In my opinion, and from what i have seen tangs have been successfully kept in a 55 + gallon tank. The bigger the tank, the less likely for it to be less stressed out and therefore lest chance for it to get ich.

I believe for a 90 gallon your fish stock is just fine, atleast the clown , tang and ornate wrasse. No idea about the picasso. :/


----------

